# Front USB funktioniert nicht mit USB Stick



## xmenbabis (13. März 2011)

Hi Community,

wie oben schon beschrieben habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Front USB anschluss vom Gehäuse.
Und zwar wird mein Lexar Echo ZE 8GB an einem der Front Anschlusse nicht erkannt. Windows meldet "unknown device".
Beim Startup des PCs (noch vor Windows) wird der Stick an dem Port auch nicht erkannt, das heisst er leuchtet nicht auf.
Am zweiten USB Frontanschluss wird er erkannt und auch an anderen USB Ports des PCs funktioniert er einwandfrei.
Eine detaillierte Darstellung aller angeschlossenen USB Geräte kann dem *Bild im Anhang* entnommen werden.

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und kann den Fehler nicht finden. 
Mögliche annahmen meinerseits:

*Mainboard defekt? 

USB Port des Gehäuses defekt?* *

USB Stick bekommt zu wenig strom?* *

Kabel der Front USB Anschlüsse des Gehäuses sind nicht abgeschirmt oder verdrillt?* *

Netzteil defekt und liefert somit nicht genug Strom auf der +5V Leitung?* *

etc.* 

Falls jm. eine Ahnung hat, woran es liegen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Hier noch die Daten zum PC:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz
 MSI 890FXA-GD70, 890FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)
Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1
NZXT Phantom
Corsair AX 750 W


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Funktionieren denn andere Geräte an dem betroffenen USB Port?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Versuche mal wenn es möglich ist den Stecker umzudrehen falls möglich bzw die Anschlüsse vertauschen um den ANschluss als Fehlerquelle ausschließen zu können. Dann würde ich mal einen anderen USB Hub daran anklemmen ( Board ) um zu sehen ob der Steckplatz keinen Defekt hat.


----------



## xmenbabis (13. März 2011)

In der Tabelle unten im Bild stehen die USB Sticks welche gehen und welche nicht. Habe die Frontanschlüsse auch schon an anderen internen Prots angeschlossen mit dem selben Ergebnis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Dann gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass der eine Stick, der auf dem einen Port nicht geht, einfach mehr Strom braucht und dieser Port kann den nicht liefern.
Ist also ein Problem des Mainboards.
So einen Stick habe ich auch. Dieser geht nicht, wenn ich den direkt ans Mainboard anschließe, der läuft aber, wenn ich ihn an einen aktiven Hub anschließen, einfach deswegen, weil der aktive Hub mehr Leistung pro Port ausgibt als das Mainboard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Kannst du die Frontanschlüsse je Anschluss anklemmen, oder sind beide als Block vergossen? Schliesse dort mal eine USB Slotblende an am Board dann hast die Gewissheit ob es am Board oder am Gehäuse liegt. Dem Netzteil ist es egal, und ob die Kabel geschirmt sind oder nicht ist auch egal. Ein Stromproblem des USB Anschlusses würde ich auch eher ausschliessen.


----------



## xmenbabis (13. März 2011)

Für die beiden Frontanschlüsse gibt es ein Kabel (siehe Bilder), also als Block.
Aber wieso sollte der eine USB Port weniger Strom bekommen als der andere?
Schlechte Kabel kann ich ganz ausschließen??? War bis jetzt meine großte Vermutung, das hier der Fehler zu finden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Kann halt an den Kabeln liegen. Steck den Front USB Stecker mal auf einem anderen USB Anschluss am mainboard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Leuchte mal in die Stecker ob dort ev. ein Kontakt verbogen bzw abgebrochen ist. Ich habe es schon mal erlebt, aber es kommt recht selten vor.


----------



## xmenbabis (13. März 2011)

Habe den Front Anschluss des Gehäuses nun an einen anderen internen USB Port des Mainboards angeschlossen und der Fehler ist genau derselbe. Kann ich nun einen defekt des MB ausschließen?? Habe mit der Taschenlampe geschaut ob irgenwelche Pins des Ports verbogen sind, scheinen aber alle inordnung zu sein (zumindest optisch).
Bin langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Wenn am anderen Anschluss das gleiche Problem ist dürfte es wohl der Anschluss vom Tower sein. Hast du so eine USB Blende, dann kannst du das Board entgültig ausklammern wenn beide Ports gehen.


----------



## xmenbabis (13. März 2011)

Habe es mit einer USB Blende getestet und funktioniert. Scheint wohl wirklich etwas mit dem USB Port des Gehäuses nicht zu stimmen. Habe auch nochmal das Kabel auf Fehler untersucht sowie die Kontakte, aber mir fällt nix auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Dann würde ich mich mal an den Support deines Händlers wenden. Ich denke mal Garantie ist noch drauf


----------



## xmenbabis (13. März 2011)

Glaube das werde ich machen. Nochmals vielen Dank!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

xmenbabis schrieb:


> Habe den Front Anschluss des Gehäuses nun an einen anderen internen USB Port des Mainboards angeschlossen und der Fehler ist genau derselbe. Kann ich nun einen defekt des MB ausschließen?? Habe mit der Taschenlampe geschaut ob irgenwelche Pins des Ports verbogen sind, scheinen aber alle inordnung zu sein (zumindest optisch).
> Bin langsam am verzweifeln


 
Ja, am Mainboard kann es nicht liegen, das wäre nun wirklich sehr viel Pech, liegt offensichtlich am Kabel, bzw. am USB Port des Gehäuses.


----------

